# boat for flounder gigging



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

My husband passed away in the spring and I am deciding about keeping or selling our 19 ft Carolina Skiff. My sons & I are thinking that its more boat than 
I need/want . I think I want something like a small jon boat , but I am not sure what is needed to flounder gig in the inland waterways. 

I hate to sell this Skiff and find out later on that its exactly what we needed for that. Are we going to be dangerous in a smaller boat at the coast.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's going to be hard to find one better than what you already have and still be safe UNLESS you only intend to stay in protected areas most of the time.

Most "Jon " boats don't do well in any kind of waves at all, and aluminum hulls are really noisy.

If you still think the 19 ft is too big, you may want to look at a smaller Carolina Skiff since they* are *great boats and a good design


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

That Carolina skiff is perfect for what you want to do - especially if you have 3 or more people in the boat.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Being a woman, surely you know that bigger is better! 

How old are your sons? Chances are they will grow to be strong fellars that will very much appreciate such a fine boat and will learn how to use it well. I would keep it if I was you.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I have been flounder gigging off and on for about 15 years. Never go in a boat, just wade with a headlight, a fish stringer, and the gig. I wear tennis shoes to protect my feet. When the water gets waist deep, I back out a little as it gets awkward to use the gig effectively. I have no problem with sharks, but those pesky sting rays are what I look out for.

I would try the boat a few times and see how well I was able to handle it. If it's hard to handle, get something that is easy for you. Worse thing is try to use something that is difficult when you need to be concentrating on giggin' flounder.


----------

